# Moving to Sydney: Best suburbs to live close to north rocks/epping



## rush017 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi all,

My husband and I will be moving to Sydney next month. His work place will be in North rocks and we are trying to find suitable accommodation. We would like to live somewhat close to his work place but not too far from the city as well. Friends have suggested rhodes, meadowbank and carlingford. Any comments on these suburbs? Are they nice places to live? Is there a lot of traffic when commuting from these suburbs to North rocks and back during peak hours? We are hoping to purchase a vehicle when we get there.

We'd welcome any other suggestions on places to live as well!.
cheers!


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

rush017 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My husband and I will be moving to Sydney next month. His work place will be in North rocks and we are trying to find suitable accommodation. We would like to live somewhat close to his work place but not too far from the city as well. Friends have suggested rhodes, meadowbank and carlingford. Any comments on these suburbs? Are they nice places to live? Is there a lot of traffic when commuting from these suburbs to North rocks and back during peak hours? We are hoping to purchase a vehicle when we get there.
> 
> ...


Why not live in North Rocks? It's a very nice suburb and not far from Epping and Parramatta stations. You could choose any of the Hills District suburbs, all are nice places to live.


----------

